# Pike island bait shop?



## SaugI (Oct 4, 2014)

where can I buy some bait near the pike island dam?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

SaugI said:


> where can I buy some bait near the pike island dam?


At the Rayland Marina a couple miles north of Pike Island


----------



## SaugI (Oct 4, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> At the Rayland Marina a couple miles north of Pike Island


Thanks....are they open year round?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

SaugI said:


> Thanks....are they open year round?


I know he is open now. He has a sign posted on a tree at Pike Island with his number, which I don't know....


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

The bait store in yorkville or yorktown.forget its been awhile.aint there any more?


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

vib-E said:


> The bait store in yorkville or yorktown.forget its been awhile.aint there any more?


Been closed for years


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Thats about how long its been since i been there.use to limit out on 16 in sauger in an hr.all winter into late spring.from what iv read looks like the fishing been downhill.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

There used to be a bait shop in Tiltonsville (Browns Hardware?) and one in Bridgeport as well...
I'm unsure if they are still open


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> There used to be a bait shop in Tiltonsville (Browns Hardware?) and one in Bridgeport as well...
> I'm unsure if they are still open


Both closed. Browns two years I think, Bridgeport last winter.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Jarnos123 said:


> Both closed. Browns two years I think, Bridgeport last winter.



Bummer.
I think Pools bait in Steubenville is closed as well.
There is Cheneys gas station in Chester WV but that's a hike from Pike Island.
The riverside market in Stratton right across from the NC dam sells bait.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

I think somebody needs to open a bait store in the area.lol.


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Bummer.
> I think Pools bait in Steubenville is closed as well.
> There is Cheneys gas station in Chester WV but that's a hike from Pike Island.
> The riverside market in Stratton right across from the NC dam sells bait.


From what I was told, Chaneys no longer sells bait, original owner passed away and kids took it over. I can't confirm that but that's what I was told by another member on this site a couple of years ago.
Riverside Market was closed down, at least a month or two they were. I stopped by to grab some minnows and it was dark and empty.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Jarnos123 said:


> From what I was told, Chaneys no longer sells bait, original owner passed away and kids took it over. I can't confirm that but that's what I was told by another member on this site a couple of years ago.
> Riverside Market was closed down, at least a month or two they were. I stopped by to grab some minnows and it was dark and empty.


0 for 2. 
I need to get out more.
(Got a cast net years ago and haven't purchased bait in some time)


----------

